# Postpartum bleeding at 10 weeks



## RLWS (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello,
Yet another thread on postpartum bleeding! My baby will be 10 weeks old tomorrow. I am still bleeding bright red blood. It's not a lot, but it's enough to completely fill 2 pantyliners a day. During these 10 weeks, I've had about 3 days with no blood at all, and a couple days of brown blood. But for the most part, after week 4, it's been bright red and light, but more than spotting.

Could this be indicative of retained tissue? I have no other symptoms, except a sinus headache which I doubt is related. At my 6 week postpartum visit, my doctor wasn't worried, said it varies due to breastfeeding.

Thanks for any advice,
Lora


----------



## freespiritbirth (Nov 21, 2006)

Ten weeks, huh? Can you still feel your fundus and if so, how high is it? Couple other questions: are you redheaded or fair skinned? they can often experience this type of bleeding....persistent cramps? how much nursing are you doing?


----------



## RLWS (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freespiritbirth* 
Ten weeks, huh? Can you still feel your fundus and if so, how high is it? Couple other questions: are you redheaded or fair skinned? they can often experience this type of bleeding....persistent cramps? how much nursing are you doing?

Hi,
When I try to feel my fundus, I can't be sure about what I'm feeling. I feel various lumpy things, but the one that seems the most like it is just above my pubic bone. I have dark hair, freckles, and fair skin--but not super fair. I'm not crampy. Just the occasional twinge. Sylvia nurses quite frequently during the day--at least 8 times. She nurses about 3 times at night.

Thanks!
-Lora


----------



## freespiritbirth (Nov 21, 2006)

You know, I think it'd be worth it to get someone to take a look for you via ultrasound. A close look because if there's something there it's probably pretty small bit seems reluctant to let go on it's own - which a fragment usually will do with time.
Milk supply good?


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freespiritbirth* 
You know, I think it'd be worth it to get someone to take a look for you via ultrasound. A close look because if there's something there it's probably pretty small bit seems reluctant to let go on it's own - which a fragment usually will do with time.
Milk supply good?

That is how my placenta accreta started was with one TEENY tiny piece of retained products of conception. I would get it checked out via ultrasound. A transvaginal ultrasound and detect those itty bitty pieces left behind.


----------



## RLWS (Apr 16, 2008)

You are probably right, I should have my doctor look at it. I have an appt next monday to get an IUD inserted, but I doubt they can even do it with this bleeding.

My milk supply is excellent, I have overactive letdown and a huge supply. I nursed my son for 3.5 years, and hope to nurse my daughter as long as she wants as well. I hadn't considered that retained tissue could affect that, but now that you mention it, it's true.

Thanks for your thoughts,
Lora


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

I was to have an IUD placed in and they would not do it with the amount of bleeding I was having because of the placenta accreta. Hopefully everything will be ok. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## RLWS (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
I was to have an IUD placed in and they would not do it with the amount of bleeding I was having because of the placenta accreta. Hopefully everything will be ok. Keep us posted and good luck.

Thank you so much for this. Reading about placenta accreta...it's quite a scary idea! But I'm glad to know it so that I can do something in case it is an issue for me. I plan to call my doctor tomorrow.

Just curious, did you have cramping or pain or any other symptoms with your accreta? How much were you bleeding?

Thanks


----------

